# Pepper jack Question



## boykjo (Feb 26, 2012)

Did some searching  what pepper jack is.  I found this, Pepper jack cheese is a derivative of Monterey Jack that includes spicy hot peppers for flavor. Spicy, delicate and buttery, pepper jack cheese is semi-soft and open textured with a slightly tart flavor. So I guess pepper jack is not a flavoring of peppers added to something other than cheese. I want to incorporate the pepper jack flavoring into sausage without the cheese. When peppering Monterey what type of peppers or other ingredients  are added to the cheese to make it pepper jack. I Could’nt find any specific recipes on pepper jack cheese…… 

Well it sounds good… Pepper jack kielbasa…. Hoping to come up with something……………

Joe


----------



## solaryellow (Feb 26, 2012)

Tillamook uses sweet peppers and jalapenos Joe. http://www.tillamook.com/products/Cheese/Pepper-Jack-4.html

And here is a how-to for making pepperjack that uses japs and habs. http://www.ehow.com/how_2308680_make-pepper-jack-cheese.html


----------



## boykjo (Feb 26, 2012)

solaryellow said:


> Tillamook uses sweet peppers and jalapenos Joe. http://www.tillamook.com/products/Cheese/Pepper-Jack-4.html
> 
> And here is a how-to for making pepperjack that uses japs and habs. http://www.ehow.com/how_2308680_make-pepper-jack-cheese.html


Ok... So were looking at green,red,yellow bell pepper or a cubanelle pepper for a sweet pepper and habs or japs to pepperjack something...

Joe


----------



## solaryellow (Feb 26, 2012)

boykjo said:


> solaryellow said:
> 
> 
> > Tillamook uses sweet peppers and jalapenos Joe. http://www.tillamook.com/products/Cheese/Pepper-Jack-4.html
> ...




I think the moral of the story is use whatever you want and adapt it to your tastes.


----------

